# Road maps for Mexico



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello 
Could anybody recommend me an up to date road map of Mexico? I have navigation/ GPS in my vehicle but unfortunately it only covers the US and parts of Canada but falls flat on its face where Mexico is concerned. I have been thinking about a road trip to Michoacán but need to find a good map first.
Thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use the Guia Roji, you can get it from Amazon or any OXXO in Mexico, I also use a GPS, the best Mexico map is made in Mexico by bisimapas, you can google it, have fun






JimJones said:


> Hello
> Could anybody recommend me an up to date road map of Mexico? I have navigation/ GPS in my vehicle but unfortunately it only covers the US and parts of Canada but falls flat on its face where Mexico is concerned. I have been thinking about a road trip to Michoacán but need to find a good map first.
> Thanks.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The Guia Roji large Gran Atlas has a map for every state and most large cities.
If you have a Garmin GPS you can get a Mexico Navigator download.
Unfortunately there is a lag in the new roads so I use in combination with the Guia Roji.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

That's bicimaps for GPS

MAPAS DE MEXICO PARA GPS


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Point to Point Routes


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I use BICI maps GPS in combo with the guia Roji mapbooks. BICI maps are nowhere near as good as GPS maps for north America, but are probably the best GPS maps available for Mexico. You do not want to rely on them, but used with the Guia Roji, it works pretty good for me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many car models in the USA are sold with GPS. The same car in Mexico is sold without GPS, for the reasons mentioned above; incomplete, out of date, can't show the need to turn onto a right lateral for a left turn, changing one-way patterns, Sunday street closings, etc.
That, and the fact that the signage is much improved in recent years, leaves us disinterested in GPS and reliant upon Guia Roji, even though our Gran Atlas de Carreteras de Mexico is ten years old and doesn't show many of the new 'autopistas'.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGringo, I am also a long time Mexico driver, probably 100,000 miles or more and love my Guia Roji...This last year I bought a Garmin GPS to see what it was like, I had the Bisimapas Mexico Atlas added for this years 5 month trip and was amazised how well it did, if I did not know an address I could type in the intersection of the place I wanted to get to, if I did not know the intersection I could touch screen to a larger city map and drop in an arrow to the location I wanted and it would take me there...There was only 1 wrong direction near Tulum in the whole trip from one lane dirt roads to major highways...I think if you tried it you would love it also....Rick from Rincon


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, Rick. That is an excellent update and it is good to hear that the system is improving. 
Regards to Rincon de Guayabitos, where we lust for the best coconut shrimp ever made. We'll be in Nuevo PV in June, visiting friends with a time-share in the Grand Mayan. and may have to make a special trip just to taste some. Otherwise, we'll have to wait until next winter, when we'll probably rent a house, with other couples, in La Peñita. We get a different recipe here at Chapala; good, but not as good.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Rick, is the Bisimapas download in English or only Spanish? Did you download this from the Garmin site or other? As I said, today we use Mexico Navigator and it has about a two year lag.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is their website:
MEXICO GPS ATLAS GARMIN
I had their distributor in Santa Barbara CA. download it for me ...and they are up grading every month or two, suerte






conklinwh said:


> Rick, is the Bisimapas download in English or only Spanish? Did you download this from the Garmin site or other? As I said, today we use Mexico Navigator and it has about a two year lag.


----------



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the links and the info. I don’t think that the GPS’s are compatible with my navigation system I really don’t know how to check or download it anyways. The Guia Roji is exactly what Im looking for I would rather use a paper map than some complicated GPS anyways. So thanks to all for the recommendation for the Guia Roji.


----------

